# TagFlow - Organisez vos fichiers avec des tags intelligents



## tothseb (22 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous !

Je ne sais pas si vous êtes comme moi, mais je n'arrive pas à organiser convenablement mes fichiers.. Pas que je sois désorganisé, mais le système d'organisation par dossiers, qui veut qu'un fichier n'ait qu'un seul emplacement (et donc une seule manière d'y accéder) ne me convient pas.. 

Par exemple, lorsque je recherche un fichier: je ne me rappelle pas forcément ou je l'ai classé et je dois à chaque fois ouvrir plusieurs dossiers.. En plus, dès que je dois les partager, etc. c'est le bordel 

Parmi les nombreuses options existantes (logiciels dédiés, spotlight, tags du Finder, etc.) je n'ai pas trouvé de solution qui correspondait à mes besoins... J'ai donc décidé de développer ma propre solution de gestion de fichiers basée sur un concept de tags intelligents et structurés !

Mon logiciel s'appelle TagFlow et permettra à terme d'organiser (trier, rechercher, sauvegarder, archiver et partager) tous types de documents numériques. Il est totalement gratuit et le restera !

TagFlow en est au stade de la bêta public et les fonctionnalités de bases fonctionnent. Vous pouvez aller faire un tour sur www.tagflow.fr pour en apprendre plus, voir pour essayer le logiciel si vous êtes courageux  !

Vous trouverez un "guide de démarrage" ou "tutoriel" qui présente les fonctionnalités de base et le fonctionnement du logiciel. Sa lecture est un bon moyen d'avoir un aperçu de mon concept de gestion par tags sans avoir à installer l'application..

Est-ce que vous rencontrez les mêmes difficultés que moi ? De quelle manière organisez-vous vos documents ? Utilisez-vous un logiciel dédié ?

J'attends vos remarques, suggestions, idées d'amélioration, etc. avec impatiences 

Au plaisir de vous lire !
Sébastien


----------



## andr3 (22 Février 2017)

Je vais tester la solution.

Échange t'elle les info tags via le cloud (Dropbox par exemple )?


----------



## tothseb (22 Février 2017)

Bonsoir, et merci pour votre intérêt !

Non pour l'instant, tout se passe en local : il n'y a aucune synchronisation. Mais nous sommes en train de réfléchir à la manière d'implémenter cette fonctionnalité via Dropbox et consorts.

Votre retour d'expérience est le bienvenu et je reste à votre disposition si vous avez d'autres questions 
Sébastien


----------



## andr3 (22 Février 2017)

J'ai goûté aux tags au travers de l'utilisation du Finder sur Mac, et maintenant que j'utilise à nouveau Windows, cette fonctionnalité me manque.

J'ai testé à ce jour plusieurs solutions comme Tagspaces (https://www.tagspaces.org/).  Cette solution est la moins mauvaise, pour moi.

Mon rêve ce serait de pouvoir retrouver la simplicité d'utilisation des tags tel que défini par Apple dans le Finder, et ce en mode synchronisé multi plateformes au travers du cloud (le vôtre ou le mien). 

Si TagFlow va dans ce sens, je suis preneur [emoji4]


----------



## tothseb (23 Février 2017)

Tagspaces est également le logiciel le plus intéressant que j'ai trouvé pour organiser des fichiers par tags ! On peut le voir comme une surcouche logicielle qui ajoute une gestion par tags.

Au lieu de proposer une surcouche au système des dossiers (qui a beaucoup d'inconvénients: doublons, un seul chemin pour accéder à un fichier, structure statique, etc.), TagFlow propose une nouvelle manière de gérer nos fichiers basés exclusivement sur son concept de tags intelligents et structurés. Les dossiers ne sont donc plus "utilisés" et l'on s'affranchit ainsi de leurs nombreuses contraintes.

Malheureusement, il y a quelques inconvénients: il faut pour l'instant passer par TagFlow pour retrouver ses fichiers, ils ne sont plus "accessibles simplement" depuis le Finder (sur macOS par exemple), etc. En revanche, cela permet d'éradiquer le problème des doublons, d'offrir la possibilité de partager des fichiers en leur ajoutant simplement un tag avec le nom de la personne par exemple, etc.

Voici en résumé la philosophie de TagFlow... Je ne sais pas si notre concept colle avec votre rêve mais il me semble qu'il va à peu près dans le même sens 

Pour en apprendre plus et comprendre le fonctionnement exact de TagFlow, je ne peux que vous encourager à vous documenter sur notre site et à télécharger l'application pour l'essayer.

N'hésitez pas à me donner vos avis/remarques/interrogations/blocages à propos de notre concept et vision pour TagFlow (ici ou à team@tagflow.ch) !


----------



## andr3 (23 Février 2017)

Je vais tester dans les jours prochains TagFlow et ferais le retour ici, histoire que la communauté puisse participer à la discussion.


----------



## andr3 (24 Février 2017)

Bon, je viens d'installer la bêta sur ma Surface (W10Pro).

L'interface est sympa mais je dois encore creuser l'utilisation.

Un premier retour : j'aimerai bien avoir la possibilité de tagger un fichier directement à partir du file explorer avec un clic droit et ensuite lui attribuer un tag par défaut pris dans une liste de favoris.

Ça, ce serait le pied [emoji39]


----------



## tothseb (24 Février 2017)

Bonjour, super !

L'interface n'est pas encore très aboutie, mais il est effectivement déjà bien fonctionnel.

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce que vous voulez pouvoir faire.. Depuis TagFlow, il est possible de modifier/ajouter des tags a un ou plusieurs fichiers avec un click droit, puis "modifier". Mais je pense que vous parlez plus de pouvoir faire un click droit directement dans l'explorer Windows (ou le Finder sur macOS) ?

Dans ce dernier cas, comme les fichiers ne sont pas liés, mais déplacés dans un répertoire caché cf. la FAQ, comment imaginez-vous cette fonctionnalité (lancer l'ajout du fichier en background quand un tag lui est ajouté, ...) ?


----------



## LoupNoir (1 Mars 2017)

www.tagflow.fr (http://www.tagflow.fr): 502 Bad Gateway
"guide de démarrage" ou "tutoriel" (http://www.tagflow.fr/tutorial.html/) : 502 Bad Gateway
Partis....


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2017)

@andr3

Un peu de lecture officielle... http://www.tagflow.fr/tutorial.html


----------



## tothseb (1 Mars 2017)

LoupNoir a dit:


> www.tagflow.fr (http://www.tagflow.fr): 502 Bad Gateway
> "guide de démarrage" ou "tutoriel" (http://www.tagflow.fr/tutorial.html/) : 502 Bad Gateway
> Partis....


J'ai testé les liens et ils fonctionnent sans problème.. peut-être une petite indisponibilité du réseau.. Est-ce que ca fonctionne maintenant ?


----------



## stryteker (3 Août 2017)

Bonjour,
Je viens de tester votre logiciel et j'avoue que je suis assez accrocheur du concept,
Cependant bien qu'il soit très intéressant je pense qu'il recèle malgré tout quelques défauts (ceci étant un avis totalement subjectif). Tout d'abord, un point essentiel me dérange, il se trouve que je suis assez satisfait de l'explorateur de base de windows, mais je trouve en effet qu'en comparaison avec son concurrent (apple) il manque cruellement d'options notamment en termes de gestion de fichier, mais pourtant j'ai pris l'habitude de l'utiliser comblant dans la mesure du possible les différents défauts que je lui reprochait (notamment en termes d’esthétique). 

Votre logiciel bien qu'étant un plus à l'explorateur de base facilitant grandement la tâche en termes d'accès me dérange... Cela vient notamment du fait que je ne trouve pas très pratique d'avoir un logiciel annexe à l'explorateur de fichier pour chercher des éléments. 

Selon moi il serait plus logique d'incorporer ce système directement à l'explorateur de fichier pour permettre de rendre le logiciel plus accessible sans avoir une seconde fenêtre avec laquelle interagir, par rapport à ce sujet et bien que ça ait été mentionné je suis d'accord sur le fait que taguer un fichier par le biais d'une fenêtre annexe est peu pratique, pouvoir changer le tag d'un dossier ou fichier par un clic droit serait plus accessible ou même par un accès dans la barre des tâches (si elle s'appelle bien ainsi) de l'explorer. D'autre part je suis très intéressé par le système de tri que vous avez pensé le fait de pouvoir ajouter un tag avec un nom est un plus, auquel apple n'a pas pensé et si ce tag pouvait être coloré en complément de ce texte cela serait un outil parfait pour l'organisation à mon sens. 

Enfin pour résumer en bref je pense que le concept est très intéressant, mais qu'il le serait d'autant plus si il était directement rattaché à l'explorateur windows, j'ignore ce qu'il en est pour linux mais je doute de son intérêt pour Mac, leur système étant déjà très complet et incluant un tri par tag. Et l'ajout de la couleur (bien que je pense le revoir d'ici une prochaine mise à jour) pourrait s'avérer très intéressant lui aussi. 

Bref j'espère ne pas avoir été trop long ou trop imprécis dans mes explications.
J'espère avoir pu vous aider avec mon avis, en vous remerciant ! car cela faisait longtemps que j'attendais qu'une personne se penche sur ce problème.


----------



## tothseb (9 Août 2017)

Bonjour @stryteker et merci pour votre feedback et encouragements !

En effet, l'intégration à l'OS (et donc l'explorateur Windows) est un point très important pour que le logiciel soit simple d'utilisation et pratique. Plusieurs raisons nous empêchent d'intégrer entièrement notre solution à l'explorateur Windows ou au Finder d'Apple. De ce fait, TagFlow devra "malheureusement" toujours être utilisé avec une fenêtre séparée. Mais cela possède également bien des avantages que nous comptons exploiter pleinement.

Cependant, comme vous le suggérez, nous allons faire tout notre possible pour ajouter des actions via un click droit dans l'explorateur Windows ou le Finder ainsi que des "actions" dans la bar des tâches, pour rendre l'utilisation de TagFlow aussi utile et transparente que possible. Nous avons également apporté un grand soins aux actions disponibles depuis l'application TagFlow et il est déjà possible (pour une utilisation simple) de ne plus passer par l'explorateur de fichiers traditionnel pour gérer vos documents. Une autre fonctionnalité qui est actuellement en développement est de permettre à l'utilisateur d'avoir un dossier dédié à TagFlow (un peu à la manière de Dropbox), ou tous les fichiers ajoutés à ce dossier seraient synchronisés et visibles à la fois par TagFlow et par l'explorateur de fichiers.

Sinon concernant l'intérêt du logiciel sur Mac, de mon côté, je trouve que malgré tout ce que propose Apple, l'organisation de documents par tags pour une utilisation quotidienne reste très compliquée et inefficace. TagFlow, avec son approche multiplateforme (et une fois que nous aurons fini d'implémenter la synchronisation entre plusieurs appareils), vous permettra de trier vos documents sur votre Mac et de les retrouver sur votre PC, ce qui ne sera surement jamais le cas si vous utilisez les tags d'Apple.

Voilà pour les quelques informations que je voulais vous donner.. J'espère que moi non plus, je n'ai pas été trop long 

Merci encore pour votre feedback et n'hésitez pas à me contacter si vous avez d'autres propositions/envies/idées..


----------



## jean512 (22 Août 2017)

Perso je n'utilise meme pas les tags de macOS et je n'ai pas de problème. 
Il suffit de bien ranger ses fichiers dans des dossiers. Et quand je veut retourner un fichier au fin fond d'un dossier, par exemple une photo d'identité je fait une recherche spotlight et c'est réglé.
Et pour les photos le moteur de recherche de l'app photo est assez puissant, je demande à Siri : "trouve moi mes photos de la corse" 
Après on est pas tous organisé non plus


----------



## tothseb (23 Août 2017)

Merci pour votre commentaire @jean512 !

En effet, ce genre de logiciel (organisation par tags) n'est pas forcément utile dans tous les cas de figure, j'en conviens 

Il y a cependant certaines situations où cela est très intéressant comme par exemple :
- Organiser vos photos, documents, films dans un seul logiciel (plus possible d'utiliser un logiciel spécialité pour les photos et qui gère très bien les tags)
- Si vous travaillez sur Windows, Siri et Spotlight ne sont pas disponibles.
- Si vous travaillez sur un Mac et un PC, les tags de macOS et vos photos (gérées par Photos de macOS) ne peuvent pas être disponibles simplement sur votre PC.
- Dans le cas où vous gérez des fichiers qui ont plusieurs liens entre eux et qui n'appartiennent pas à une "catégorie" (un dossier) unique, il peut être très utile d'utiliser des  tags.
- ...


----------



## Vladimok (16 Décembre 2018)

Où en est le projet TAGFLOW ?
Toujours en beta ?


----------

